# Extreme pictures of Russian driving



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I had seriously considered doing a tour inside Russia, a place I still no so little of, until I saw this set of dash cam pictures. There are a lot of these around but this set seemed more poignant than most.






Alan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm beginning to wonder about driving to Turkey even.???

Ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

святое дерьмо  8O 

Pete


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Unbelievable that some walked away !


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rosalan said:


> I had seriously considered doing a tour inside Russia, a place I still no so little of, until I saw this set of dash cam pictures. There are a lot of these around but this set seemed more poignant than most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And those are only the ones caught on dash-cams and then posted on the internet.

As a balance to that, it would seem a majority were in winter. Maybe Spring/Summer is better.

Have you checked insurance cover and cost?

Geoff


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Holy sh1t!!

I like adventure as much as the next but Russia is defo off the list now.

Sheesh!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Ha! seen worse in Swindon on a friday night :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Jeepers, I'm glad I don't live there. I'd surely be in jail for punching someone's lights out! :evil:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As I understand it, many Russian drivers have cameras fitted to their dash, not because of accidents like these but because of the number of scam accidents..... so this is not the worst of Russian driving problems.
We had a camera fitted after I saw the first of these dash-cam pictures some time ago. To date, thank goodness, I have not recorded anything memorable although I 'bottomed' the van three times last summer, the camera saw nothing except my red face when I got out to check.

Alan


----------

